# Tigers leading a major



## UncleBuck (Jul 22, 2018)

if he wins I will be eating a lot of words I said just 6 months ago


----------



## mr sunshine (Aug 10, 2018)

5 starred


----------



## srh88 (Aug 20, 2018)

2nd lol


----------



## rkymtnman (Aug 21, 2018)

UncleBuck said:


> if he wins I will be eating a lot of words I said just 6 months ago


you are not alone.

he was lucky that at the Open and the PGA he could use his driving iron on most holes. 

i don't care if he wins as long as Jack still has more majors.


----------



## the rock (Aug 21, 2018)

his best chance will be next April


----------



## injinji (Sep 13, 2018)

rkymtnman said:


> you are not alone.
> 
> he was lucky that at the Open and the PGA he could use his driving iron on most holes.
> 
> i don't care if he wins as long as Jack still has more majors.


He's not doing too bad on the greens. It is rare for anyone to over the yips, but it looks like he has.

And it is good for golf when Tiger does good.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Sep 21, 2018)

He is leading the biggest tournament of the year and he is 50% on winning when leading the first round of a tournament 
WOOT !


----------



## Herb & Suds (Sep 23, 2018)

UncleBuck said:


> if he wins I will be eating a lot of words I said just 6 months ago





injinji said:


> He's not doing too bad on the greens. It is rare for anyone to over the yips, but it looks like he has.
> 
> And it is good for golf when Tiger does good.





the rock said:


> his best chance will be next April





rkymtnman said:


> you are not alone.
> 
> he was lucky that at the Open and the PGA he could use his driving iron on most holes.
> 
> i don't care if he wins as long as Jack still has more majors.





srh88 said:


> 2nd lol





mr sunshine said:


> 5 starred


It may not be a major but If Tiger can put this baby away today , it will be HUGE for the tour and golf fans 
Eat up @buck


----------



## SSHZ (Sep 23, 2018)

Tiger is 23-0 leading by 3 or more shots going into the last day of a tourney. I have him at 12-1 to win, let's go Tiger!


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 23, 2018)

Tiger is already the best golfer of all times in terms of his dominance over his competitors at his peak

Now he just needs a few more majors to make it official

I hope he fails since he’s s trump supporter


----------



## Herb & Suds (Sep 23, 2018)

UncleBuck said:


> Tiger is already the best golfer of all times in terms of his dominance over his competitors at his peak
> 
> Now he just needs a few more majors to make it official
> 
> I hope he fails since he’s s trump supporter


Yeah we all are human ...except Trump 
EAT EAT EAT


----------



## Herb & Suds (Sep 24, 2018)

Now about that


UncleBuck said:


> if he wins I will be eating a lot of words I said just 6 months ago


Well done Mr.Woods !


----------



## injinji (Sep 24, 2018)

I didn't get to watch it, but heard Tiger had won one. The spinal fusion seems to be working where all the other back surgeries failed.

And I really wish I hadn't seen Buck's post. I was starting to feel good for Tiger.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Sep 24, 2018)

injinji said:


> I didn't get to watch it, but heard Tiger had won one. The spinal fusion seems to be working where all the other back surgeries failed.
> 
> And I really wish I hadn't seen Buck's post. I was starting to feel good for Tiger.


He was choking a bit but managed to limp it back to the house with a victory
It was a funny story how Tiger and Jason Day were hanging out at Tigers house hitting a three wood on the simulator
when Day smoked one...he turned to Tiger and said "beat that old man"
Tiger pointed to a putter in the corner of the room and said, "see that putter over there Jason, I won 13 majors with it"

OUCH LOL


----------



## SSHZ (Sep 24, 2018)

Tiger's girlfriend, he sure does love those white women! She worked in one of the restaurants he owns.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Sep 24, 2018)

SSHZ said:


> Tiger's girlfriend, he sure does love those white women! She worked in one of the restaurants he owns.


Love has no color


----------



## rkymtnman (Sep 24, 2018)

Herb & Suds said:


> Love has no color


they do love the color green for sure. 

she's a 2 compared to Elin.


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 14, 2019)

well fuck me


----------



## too larry (Apr 14, 2019)

UncleBuck said:


> well fuck me


Everyone in contention faded down the stretch. Still he hit the shots he needed to to win.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 15, 2019)

Fuck Tiger Woods. 
Another stroke job and the media telling us who we are supposed to worship. 
He is a sleaze just like Trump and Trump loves to award scum just like him.


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 15, 2019)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Fuck Tiger Woods.
> Another stroke job and the media telling us who we are supposed to worship.
> He is a sleaze just like Trump and Trump loves to award scum just like him.
> View attachment 4318261


Tiger is indeed human garbage, but he went from the most dominant player of all time, to not even being able to swing a club, to major champion again

It was the greatest comeback in all of sports history


----------



## Herb & Suds (Apr 16, 2019)

If you want to be the best , you have to beat the best
Congratulations on your 15th major championship ...Mr Woods


----------

